# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Question] PEPSI Sales\Distribution

## AmithS

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know how to get hold of PEPSI to purchase there products?

I can only find distributors that sell PEPSI for more than the price I purchase ABI products.

So I know there must be a way to get PEPSI products cheaper just not sure how.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,

----------


## Faan

Pepsi is part of Pioneer Foods and it would be best if you Google Pioneer Foods and speak to them.

----------

